# Has anyone ever had a bad response to Cerenia?



## CatDoll11

Hi,

We took my perfectly healthy, 8 year old Bichon Frise to the vet one morning after noticing he had developed constipation and some vomiting the night before. During the day before, he was jumping through hoops and enjoying his walks as normal, playing fetch with the other dogs.

He was kept in all day to have bloods taken, an x-ray done (so had anaesthetic). They were going to do an ultrasound but he had to much gas built up. 

He didn't have any abdominal swelling, his only symptoms were straining to defecate and vomiting his food.
They noticed a blockage in his system which they managed to get some of it out manually, but gave him laxatives to pass the rest. They also saw that his prostate was slightly enlarged which wasn't helping with the constipation. 
On top of the anaesthetic and laxative, he was given Cerenia to stop his vomiting and Tardak for his prostate.

We were told to bring him back again the next morning for a check up.
When we collected him from the vets, he was drooling and his tongue was hanging out. He was totally out of it and vomited in the waiting room. The vet looked at him and said he was fine, he's just drowsy from the anaesthetic.

Once he was home, he was still straining to defecate, began digging holes in the garden and laying in them. And had constant thick drool, tongue still hanging out and staring into space, not responding to his name. He also vomited some yellow bile that smelt of medication.

A couple of hours later, he passed out at home. Two minutes after arriving at the emergency vets, before the vet could insert the cannula, he was dead. We were told he went into a coma and died from a stroke which caused a heart attack. They tried to resuscitate him, but he threw up fluids and they went back down into his lungs suffocating him. He'd also suffered absent seizures after picking him up from the vet earlier that day, which we had never heard of before. He must have suffered from these in the vets as well which you'd assume they'd pick up on.

The vets have no idea what could have caused his death.

I don't understand how a happy, healthy, bouncy dog could all of a sudden pass away after visit to the vets. Our family and friends are totally devastated. A dog loved by everyone who met him, even those previously petrified of dogs.

We are starting to believe it might have been the Cerenia, as I have read on their website that it has not been tested on animals with gastrointestinal obstructions or those that have ingested toxins.

Has anyone else had any bad side effects after using this medication on their dogs?


----------



## cbcdesign

Really Sorry to hear about your Dog. Sometimes they do go down hill very fast. We had a healthy bouncing Deerhound one day and he was dead from Kidney Failure two days later. It came completely out of the Blue.

Short of having an Autopsy which would be expensive and something you should get done independently of the practice where your Dog died, you will probably never know what caused him to go so quickly.

I can't say I am too impressed with him being sent home in the condition in which he left the practice though, based on what you have posted. It sounds like he was far from alright and perhaps should have been kept in for further observation if he was woozy, drooling and vomiting.


----------



## shirleystarr

I cant believe the vet sent him home to be honest he was still poorly and his symptoms don't sound like a GA caused them either I know I have Bichons and they have had a GA and no symptoms like your poor little boy had


----------



## CatDoll11

Thank you for your responses 

We went to see the vet to ask him some questions and he couldn't answer. Although his answers about the diagnosis had changed from what he'd told us before my dog had died. I also called the crematorium to find out about an necropsy, as we hadn't heard from anyone that he had been cremated yet. The crematorium advised me that they'd sent my dogs ashes back to the vets 5 days after he died. The vets had never called us and we'd even been in there to speak to them! My dogs ashes were there the whole time, for two weeks.

When we went to collect the ashes, we were obviously distraught and the receptionist just chucked the box at us and continued with whatever she was doing on the computer. As we stood there shocked, she looked over to us and asked sarcastically, "Do you want a tissue or something?". We couldn't believe it! The incometence and disgusting attitude of our whole experience has been shocking. On top of this, they never bothered sending the necessary papers to the insurance company and also changed the diagnosis on the form. Our dog didn't have diarrhea and vomiting, he had constipation and vomiting. Which in my eyes, he should't have been given the Cerenia. The emergency vet was also shocked as he was only told by our vets that he had a dog cbeing rushed in with sickness, when in fact our dog was in a coma and died the second he got there.

We did write a letter to the owner of the practice who was initially appalled at what we'd experienced, as we've been with his practice for over a decade with our pets. We had to write to him twice as the first letter mysteriously 'disappeared'.
However, when he sent a second letter to us, it was obvious no blame would be accounted for. They did say after this experience they'd changed a few of their policies with how they take care of dogs after anaesthesia, so in a roundabout way, that is saying something went wrong in their care. He was also appalled at the behaviour or some of his staff who would have 'a talking to'. We were also given a voucher for money off flea and worming treatment if we got another dog and brought it to their practice! As if I'd ever take another beloved pet to them again! I refuse to take my cats there now and have since changed veterinary practices. They were negligent with my bichon and could have helped him from suffering such a painful and traumatic death if they had taken a blind bit of notice to him, instead of the money they were being paid by us.

So all in all, we're still in the dark about what happened to our darling Bichon who we miss terribly. There's no closure. You know that you'll one day lose your pet, but not so soon and in such a devastating way. A day doesn't go by where we still don't shed tears for him. I can't look at his pictures without breaking down. The house is not the same without him. Some of our friends either weren't dog people or were scared or dogs and he changed their perception of dogs entirely. To the point where all of those friends now want a dog! He was loved and is missed by not only us, his owners, but by everyone that met him or knew him.

Thanks again for your responses


----------



## Doggiedelight

I am so so sorry for your loss and in such tragic circumstances. 
I would be angry, very angry, and try not to let it get to me but I know it would so I wont say try not to let it. 
I just hope in time you can rememeber all the good times you had with your dog and not let their errors take that away from you! What i would do is on any forums where people who might be thinking about using this vet I would let them know your experience because I would not want my dog going there

Xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

CatDoll11 said:


> When we went to collect the ashes, we were obviously distraught and the receptionist just chucked the box at us and continued with whatever she was doing on the computer. As we stood there shocked, she looked over to us and asked sarcastically, "Do you want a tissue or something?".


^ That is a shocking story. 

The reason Cerenia is not recommended for dogs with possible blockages is that, in some cases, it can work so well to stop vomiting that it masks the symptoms. Vets and owners have been led to believe all is well when it isn't. It's not because it will do any specific harm in these cases, or make anything worse just by giving it.

That doesn't sound like this happened in your dog's case, however, because from your original post it sounds like he continued to vomit despite the Cerenia so I wouldn't have thought anything was masked.

Cerenia is considered a very safe drug, as drugs go.

I'm so sorry that you lost your dog in such distressing circumstances, and how frustrating it must be for you not to have any answers.

Seeing as you have spoken to the practice already, if you have not received the response you were looking for then you can contact the RCVS. They are streamlining their process for dealing with complaints and now have a conciliation trial ongoing for cases not serious enough to warrant an accusation of negligence or serious misconduct: Alternative dispute resolution (ADR) trial - RCVS

I hope you find some peace xxx


----------



## snickypoo

I am so very sorry you lost your beloved little dog in such a traumatic way, I'm sorry I can't offer any info on Cerenia, I have not heard of it, all I can offer are my condolences and hope that you can somehow find some peace, and the strength to deal with losing your pet so suddenly and harrowingly.


----------



## tabulahrasa

Drooling is a sign of feeling sick, so it goes with his other symptoms and when my dog had a perforated ulcer the symptom that ended up getting him admitted to the vet school where it was picked up was being quiet, verging on non-responsive.

It was like he'd been sedated...only he hadn't had anything that should have had that effect (he'd had cerenia, which is why I clicked on the thread).

I'm not suggesting an ulcer - but it might be that the original issue was what caused the other symptoms.


----------



## Olibia

Vet put my yorkie/shih-tzu mix (shorkie) on CERENIA, daily dose of 12mg for 9lb dog, last November 2017. My dogs only symptom was vomitting bile either daily or multiple times daily, depending on the day. Since vomitting was stopped by this drug the vet suggested taking dog off daily dosage and skipping a few days until vomitting started again and then use a single dose to stop problem. This only masked problem so dog was taken to vet schooling hospital in January 2018 for xray and ultrasound. Dog was given CERENIA day before to prevent vomitting.These tests showed no internal issues so was advised to balance morning bile vomitting with diet timing (late at night and early morning). Dog so drugged from CERENIA the hospital did not need to sedate for testing. Dog won't eat in morning due to indigestion of too much bile and therefore vomits. Attempted CERENIA dose on January 21, 2018 and dog was so drugged he could barely walk for 24 hours. I am terrified to use again. 
Pepcid is not strong enough so Vet gave me liquid omeprazole (Prilosec) which has caused food vomit and 12 hours of diarreha.


----------



## AD123

Olibia said:


> Vet put my yorkie/shih-tzu mix (shorkie) on CERENIA, daily dose of 12mg for 9lb dog, last November 2017. My dogs only symptom was vomitting bile either daily or multiple times daily, depending on the day. Since vomitting was stopped by this drug the vet suggested taking dog off daily dosage and skipping a few days until vomitting started again and then use a single dose to stop problem. This only masked problem so dog was taken to vet schooling hospital in January 2018 for xray and ultrasound. Dog was given CERENIA day before to prevent vomitting.These tests showed no internal issues so was advised to balance morning bile vomitting with diet timing (late at night and early morning). Dog so drugged from CERENIA the hospital did not need to sedate for testing. Dog won't eat in morning due to indigestion of too much bile and therefore vomits. Attempted CERENIA dose on January 21, 2018 and dog was so drugged he could barely walk for 24 hours. I am terrified to use again.
> Pepcid is not strong enough so Vet gave me liquid omeprazole (Prilosec) which has caused food vomit and 12 hours of diarreha.


Hi there,
I am so sorry to hear about your sweet pup and I hope things are improving. My 8-9 lb cat was given Cerenia around 1 pm on yesterday, and then a shot of around 10 am today his back legs are completely immobile. He can't control his bladder and he can only drag himself with his front legs. After bloodwork and X-rays today, they sent him home w no clue as to what could be wrong. I am absolutely devastated. So I must ask,Did your dog have paralysis or was your pup just super drowsy? Was it much improved after 24 hours? I'm terrified my kitty was overdosed and will never walk again. 
I would be most grateful to hear more about your situation.


----------



## Laupalomares

Oh please if you see this post...this is exactly the same reaction my dear cat is having today. Paralysis in back legs starting 30 minutes after oral Cerenia; now practically non-responsive; blank stare in her eyes. Had two brief seizures during the night. It's been 24 hours & she has not really improved at the emergency vet. She can't maintain her body temperature. So terrible. A couple of times I'm told she's been able to get up for awhile & then goes back into this stupor. They are baffled/can't believe Cerenia could do this. Does anyone have anymore information about outcomes/treatments for pets in this situation?



AD123 said:


> Hi there,
> I am so sorry to hear about your sweet pup and I hope things are improving. My 8-9 lb cat was given Cerenia around 1 pm on yesterday, and then a shot of around 10 am today his back legs are completely immobile. He can't control his bladder and he can only drag himself with his front legs. After bloodwork and X-rays today, they sent him home w no clue as to what could be wrong. I am absolutely devastated. So I must ask,Did your dog have paralysis or was your pup just super drowsy? Was it much improved after 24 hours? I'm terrified my kitty was overdosed and will never walk again.
> I would be most grateful to hear more about your situation.


----------



## AD123

I am so sorry to hear about your girl. Unfortunately, my Ruxin did not pull through. After consulting a neurologist at the emergency vet, they agreed w the 3 other vets I consulted who said he had one of 3 things, an infectious disease, cancer or spinal cord disease. The likelihood of a disease has slim and they thought it was probably spinal or cancer related. The only way to diagnose would have been a $3000-4000 MRI and I didnt have the money. They felt that there was no way possible that Cerenia had anything to do with his issues, but I still feel that it could have worsened whatever condition he had or possibly caused the problem. His organs and temp were completely stable and his onset was literally 24 hours when he lost his back legs from administering Cerenia. Have they considered thrombosis as a cause?? Does she have blood flow to the area?? I will go and find all my notes as to possible causes if it will help you and your baby.


----------



## rottieboys

How sad. I cannot believe how some staff in a veterinary surgery can be so thoughtless towards a family losing their beloved dog...


----------



## Alisonbjones

CatDoll11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We took my perfectly healthy, 8 year old Bichon Frise to the vet one morning after noticing he had developed constipation and some vomiting the night before. During the day before, he was jumping through hoops and enjoying his walks as normal, playing fetch with the other dogs.
> 
> He was kept in all day to have bloods taken, an x-ray done (so had anaesthetic). They were going to do an ultrasound but he had to much gas built up.
> 
> He didn't have any abdominal swelling, his only symptoms were straining to defecate and vomiting his food.
> They noticed a blockage in his system which they managed to get some of it out manually, but gave him laxatives to pass the rest. They also saw that his prostate was slightly enlarged which wasn't helping with the constipation.
> On top of the anaesthetic and laxative, he was given Cerenia to stop his vomiting and Tardak for his prostate.
> 
> We were told to bring him back again the next morning for a check up.
> When we collected him from the vets, he was drooling and his tongue was hanging out. He was totally out of it and vomited in the waiting room. The vet looked at him and said he was fine, he's just drowsy from the anaesthetic.
> 
> Once he was home, he was still straining to defecate, began digging holes in the garden and laying in them. And had constant thick drool, tongue still hanging out and staring into space, not responding to his name. He also vomited some yellow bile that smelt of medication.
> 
> A couple of hours later, he passed out at home. Two minutes after arriving at the emergency vets, before the vet could insert the cannula, he was dead. We were told he went into a coma and died from a stroke which caused a heart attack. They tried to resuscitate him, but he threw up fluids and they went back down into his lungs suffocating him. He'd also suffered absent seizures after picking him up from the vet earlier that day, which we had never heard of before. He must have suffered from these in the vets as well which you'd assume they'd pick up on.
> 
> The vets have no idea what could have caused his death.
> 
> I don't understand how a happy, healthy, bouncy dog could all of a sudden pass away after visit to the vets. Our family and friends are totally devastated. A dog loved by everyone who met him, even those previously petrified of dogs.
> 
> We are starting to believe it might have been the Cerenia, as I have read on their website that it has not been tested on animals with gastrointestinal obstructions or those that have ingested toxins.
> 
> Has anyone else had any bad side effects after using this medication on their dogs?


My dog died from having the cerenia injection to stop him vomiting took him 4 days to die i was so angry with the vets she never even said that there would be any issues but there was from the minute it hit his system he started to shut down and died at home he was only 8 the pdsa vets hold no resposibility for it shrugged it off like it wasnt their fault


----------



## Katalyst

Cerenia is a really commonly used drug.
Whilst it's absolutely awful that anyone ever has to experience side effects to anything, unfortunately, that's statistics and nothing is 100% safe. 
I had a horrific allergic reaction to my meningitis vaccination as a teenager (and still got a strain of meningitis as an adult but that's another story...) but that of course doesn't make the vaccination inherently dangerous... It just made me terribly unlucky. 
An animal having an unexpected allergic response to a usually harmless medication is nobodies fault at all, no matter how awful it is for all involved


----------



## Renata Latimer

CatDoll11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We took my perfectly healthy, 8 year old Bichon Frise to the vet one morning after noticing he had developed constipation and some vomiting the night before. During the day before, he was jumping through hoops and enjoying his walks as normal, playing fetch with the other dogs.
> 
> He was kept in all day to have bloods taken, an x-ray done (so had anaesthetic). They were going to do an ultrasound but he had to much gas built up.
> 
> He didn't have any abdominal swelling, his only symptoms were straining to defecate and vomiting his food.
> They noticed a blockage in his system which they managed to get some of it out manually, but gave him laxatives to pass the rest. They also saw that his prostate was slightly enlarged which wasn't helping with the constipation.
> On top of the anaesthetic and laxative, he was given Cerenia to stop his vomiting and Tardak for his prostate.
> 
> We were told to bring him back again the next morning for a check up.
> When we collected him from the vets, he was drooling and his tongue was hanging out. He was totally out of it and vomited in the waiting room. The vet looked at him and said he was fine, he's just drowsy from the anaesthetic.
> 
> Once he was home, he was still straining to defecate, began digging holes in the garden and laying in them. And had constant thick drool, tongue still hanging out and staring into space, not responding to his name. He also vomited some yellow bile that smelt of medication.
> 
> A couple of hours later, he passed out at home. Two minutes after arriving at the emergency vets, before the vet could insert the cannula, he was dead. We were told he went into a coma and died from a stroke which caused a heart attack. They tried to resuscitate him, but he threw up fluids and they went back down into his lungs suffocating him. He'd also suffered absent seizures after picking him up from the vet earlier that day, which we had never heard of before. He must have suffered from these in the vets as well which you'd assume they'd pick up on.
> 
> The vets have no idea what could have caused his death.
> 
> I don't understand how a happy, healthy, bouncy dog could all of a sudden pass away after visit to the vets. Our family and friends are totally devastated. A dog loved by everyone who met him, even those previously petrified of dogs.
> 
> We are starting to believe it might have been the Cerenia, as I have read on their website that it has not been tested on animals with gastrointestinal obstructions or those that have ingested toxins.
> 
> Has anyone else had any bad side effects after using this medication on their dogs?


Hi. Our 12-yo Golden Retriever has been given Cerenia for vomiting earlier tonight. Within 5-10 mins she started having symptoms similar to stroke...unable walk stand dizzy etc...I was so frightened. I took her back they gave her adrenaline shots and antihistamine. I took her to pet emergency straight from there where they now kept her for the night. The vet from emergency clinic rang to say that it's likely vestibular disease and she should come right although he did find it "strange" that it occurred at the vet following the injection...we will be wiser in the morning but thought people should be aware...last update...not much change in her condition... not better, not worse....will post if know more.


----------



## JusticeforDaisy

I full heartedly believe this drug killed my beautiful senior Cattle Dog last week. She collapsed and went into seizures on the waiting room floor one minute after receiving a 1.2ml shot of cerenia. I don't know if it was a liver toxicity response or an allergic reaction, but unfortunately we were so distraught we didn't think about a necropsy until after we buried her. If anyone has a similar story please reach out



CatDoll11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We took my perfectly healthy, 8 year old Bichon Frise to the vet one morning after noticing he had developed constipation and some vomiting the night before. During the day before, he was jumping through hoops and enjoying his walks as normal, playing fetch with the other dogs.
> 
> He was kept in all day to have bloods taken, an x-ray done (so had anaesthetic). They were going to do an ultrasound but he had to much gas built up.
> 
> He didn't have any abdominal swelling, his only symptoms were straining to defecate and vomiting his food.
> They noticed a blockage in his system which they managed to get some of it out manually, but gave him laxatives to pass the rest. They also saw that his prostate was slightly enlarged which wasn't helping with the constipation.
> On top of the anaesthetic and laxative, he was given Cerenia to stop his vomiting and Tardak for his prostate.
> 
> We were told to bring him back again the next morning for a check up.
> When we collected him from the vets, he was drooling and his tongue was hanging out. He was totally out of it and vomited in the waiting room. The vet looked at him and said he was fine, he's just drowsy from the anaesthetic.
> 
> Once he was home, he was still straining to defecate, began digging holes in the garden and laying in them. And had constant thick drool, tongue still hanging out and staring into space, not responding to his name. He also vomited some yellow bile that smelt of medication.
> 
> A couple of hours later, he passed out at home. Two minutes after arriving at the emergency vets, before the vet could insert the cannula, he was dead. We were told he went into a coma and died from a stroke which caused a heart attack. They tried to resuscitate him, but he threw up fluids and they went back down into his lungs suffocating him. He'd also suffered absent seizures after picking him up from the vet earlier that day, which we had never heard of before. He must have suffered from these in the vets as well which you'd assume they'd pick up on.
> 
> The vets have no idea what could have caused his death.
> 
> I don't understand how a happy, healthy, bouncy dog could all of a sudden pass away after visit to the vets. Our family and friends are totally devastated. A dog loved by everyone who met him, even those previously petrified of dogs.
> 
> We are starting to believe it might have been the Cerenia, as I have read on their website that it has not been tested on animals with gastrointestinal obstructions or those that have ingested toxins.
> 
> Has anyone else had any bad side effects after using this medication on their dogs?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Dear God all these awful stories about the possibility this drug may be causing, someone should be getting all of them registered. Could all of you who have had something happened get in touch with with the RCVS so that they can collate them all. Unless they know how many times this is happening to various degrees and the drug has been involved, whether it is the actual cause or not, it will not be looked into.
I am so sorry for what is happened to every one of your beloved pets & I could personally not rest until I had some answers.
As for the reaction of the receptionist to Catdoll11 when you went to pick up the ashes, I would 100% be making an official complaint about her.


----------



## JusticeforDaisy

It’s FDA approved. I already reported it


----------



## jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

It almost killed my golden retriever/Jack Russel mix. Dog was vomiting, nothing too dramatic as he has a sensitive stomach but he never has vomited more than once in a day before - and its because he would eat grass to fix his upset stomach on his own - whatever was bothering it would come back up - and he was normal the rest of the day/evening every time. This time he was sick 6 times in the course of 3 or 4 hours and it worried me enough to take him into the vet. They gave him fluids and a take home of the cerenia. After the fluids had hit his system he was fine. Running around playing and barking - we wanted to keep him from being sick so we gave him the pill as directed.... and he was fine... for about an hour and a half. He wouldn't move - I think he could - he just wouldn't - he had tremors running through his back legs and his front legs, he wouldn't eat or drink. I didn't think he was going to make it to the morning - this was a Saturday evening so the vet wouldn't be available until Monday - I had to steel myself to the fact that he was most likely going to die. We couldn't afford the emergency vet - we had already spent about $850 on two visits for this issue the past two days - he didn't appear to be in pain but the only thing he would do is lick my face - and his breath smelled like poisonous fumes - it was horrible. Somehow he made it through the night but he was not the same dog anymore - he was depressed - vacant stare in his eyes - still wouldn't eat - was afraid to jump onto and off the bed that he jumped to and from every day - wouldn't even "go for a walk" that horrible evening - and he ALWAYS will "go for a walk" unless it's raining out. So no water, no food, no walk, no personality - all 1 and 1/2 hours after taking a medication that if you read the prescribing information tells you flat out that dogs do die from taking it. I spoke to a Veterinarian on Sunday - he suggested we could give him the Xanax we had prescribed for him previously but decided not to drug our dog because of fear of Thunder/Fireworks - the Xanax probably saved his life. Instead of laying with his eyes open looking miserable on the bed - he slept, for an entire night, an entire next day and half the next evening - then like a light switch was hit - he was back - not 100% in body - but 110% in spirit. He, clumsily played with his toy with me and even play fought with me lightly. This morning he took a walk with me - we normally cover about 4 square blocks when he is healthy - and had been taking him for just one block the past couple days - it would wear him out and he would just lay in bed looking all miserable. Not today though - today he was in good spirits, we went two blocks instead of one and he came into the house, gulped down water like he always has, gobbled up some Turkey I had cooked up for him - grabbed his toy and chased me down with his time to play look. I cannot tell you how lucky I know I am - he is my little shadow and I don't think I have ever cried like that in my life - I completely understand how horrible it must have been for you - I can't even imagine going a day without my shadow - it would kill me inside so I do truly feel your pain.


----------



## DaisyBluebell

I so sorry to hear about your dog but glad all us well now. I see your talking in dollars so your not in the U.K. Have you reported it to your equivalent of the highest Vetinary authority? If not please do so & perhaps also tell your story to a respected dog magazine! You may enlighten & help others.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

CatDoll11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We took my perfectly healthy, 8 year old Bichon Frise to the vet one morning after noticing he had developed constipation and some vomiting the night before. During the day before, he was jumping through hoops and enjoying his walks as normal, playing fetch with the other dogs.
> 
> He was kept in all day to have bloods taken, an x-ray done (so had anaesthetic). They were going to do an ultrasound but he had to much gas built up.
> 
> He didn't have any abdominal swelling, his only symptoms were straining to defecate and vomiting his food.
> They noticed a blockage in his system which they managed to get some of it out manually, but gave him laxatives to pass the rest. They also saw that his prostate was slightly enlarged which wasn't helping with the constipation.
> On top of the anaesthetic and laxative, he was given Cerenia to stop his vomiting and Tardak for his prostate.
> 
> We were told to bring him back again the next morning for a check up.
> When we collected him from the vets, he was drooling and his tongue was hanging out. He was totally out of it and vomited in the waiting room. The vet looked at him and said he was fine, he's just drowsy from the anaesthetic.
> 
> Once he was home, he was still straining to defecate, began digging holes in the garden and laying in them. And had constant thick drool, tongue still hanging out and staring into space, not responding to his name. He also vomited some yellow bile that smelt of medication.
> 
> A couple of hours later, he passed out at home. Two minutes after arriving at the emergency vets, before the vet could insert the cannula, he was dead. We were told he went into a coma and died from a stroke which caused a heart attack. They tried to resuscitate him, but he threw up fluids and they went back down into his lungs suffocating him. He'd also suffered absent seizures after picking him up from the vet earlier that day, which we had never heard of before. He must have suffered from these in the vets as well which you'd assume they'd pick up on.
> 
> The vets have no idea what could have caused his death.
> 
> I don't understand how a happy, healthy, bouncy dog could all of a sudden pass away after visit to the vets. Our family and friends are totally devastated. A dog loved by everyone who met him, even those previously petrified of dogs.
> 
> We are starting to believe it might have been the Cerenia, as I have read on their website that it has not been tested on animals with gastrointestinal obstructions or those that have ingested toxins.
> 
> Has anyone else had any bad side effects after using this medication on their dogs?


So very sorry to hear that you lost your dog in such appalling circumstances. When your dog is ill you put your trust in the vets being able to find a solution and make them better.

Your post really struck a chord with me as my dog had several episodes of really bad bloody diahorea and frothy vomiting on Saturday night, we were so worried and checking the notes he had cerenia injection. He's also had antibiotics and probiotic paste. He was really poorly for a couple of days, not yet fully recovered though he is more himself today.


----------



## Rick522

CatDoll11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We took my perfectly healthy, 8 year old Bichon Frise to the vet one morning after noticing he had developed constipation and some vomiting the night before. During the day before, he was jumping through hoops and enjoying his walks as normal, playing fetch with the other dogs.
> 
> He was kept in all day to have bloods taken, an x-ray done (so had anaesthetic). They were going to do an ultrasound but he had to much gas built up.
> 
> He didn't have any abdominal swelling, his only symptoms were straining to defecate and vomiting his food.
> They noticed a blockage in his system which they managed to get some of it out manually, but gave him laxatives to pass the rest. They also saw that his prostate was slightly enlarged which wasn't helping with the constipation.
> On top of the anaesthetic and laxative, he was given Cerenia to stop his vomiting and Tardak for his prostate.
> 
> We were told to bring him back again the next morning for a check up.
> When we collected him from the vets, he was drooling and his tongue was hanging out. He was totally out of it and vomited in the waiting room. The vet looked at him and said he was fine, he's just drowsy from the anaesthetic.
> 
> Once he was home, he was still straining to defecate, began digging holes in the garden and laying in them. And had constant thick drool, tongue still hanging out and staring into space, not responding to his name. He also vomited some yellow bile that smelt of medication.
> 
> A couple of hours later, he passed out at home. Two minutes after arriving at the emergency vets, before the vet could insert the cannula, he was dead. We were told he went into a coma and died from a stroke which caused a heart attack. They tried to resuscitate him, but he threw up fluids and they went back down into his lungs suffocating him. He'd also suffered absent seizures after picking him up from the vet earlier that day, which we had never heard of before. He must have suffered from these in the vets as well which you'd assume they'd pick up on.
> 
> The vets have no idea what could have caused his death.
> 
> I don't understand how a happy, healthy, bouncy dog could all of a sudden pass away after visit to the vets. Our family and friends are totally devastated. A dog loved by everyone who met him, even those previously petrified of dogs.
> 
> We are starting to believe it might have been the Cerenia, as I have read on their website that it has not been tested on animals with gastrointestinal obstructions or those that have ingested toxins.
> 
> Has anyone else had any bad side effects after using this medication on their dogs?


30 minutes ago today September 7th 2019 I had to put my 12 year old cat Frosty down. She had trouble with her liver, the Vet couldn't figure out what was wrong with her and offered me a pancreatitis treatment which was $455 US dollars, I got her the treatment, two weeks after her medicine ran out and stopped eating, so I take her to another Vet yesterday, this time the VCA animal hospital, there they wanted to do a lot of test which would cost $700 to $800 US dollars and also told me that the other vet was wrong to have recommended her Pancreatitis treatment if he didn't know what was wrong with my cat. I couldn't afford the tests so my vet decided to give me the option of The Cerenia Injection that way my cat would've been back to eating for a few weeks until I managed to gather money for her treatment, so I said yes that'd be great I'll have some time to get my paycheck and pay her treatment. Sadly it did not go as planned, they gave her the injection and some IV fluids and we took her home this was $215 US dollars as soon as we got home, she began acting strange she went completely out of it staring of to space, not reacting to anything, not eating. I called them and said those were common symptoms and she'd be fine by morning. So I believed them, later last night when I was feeding her a bit with a syringe she began gagging it out like something was in her throat not letting her eat or drink, and I was right she began vomiting very very thick clear foamy vomit. And she quickly started having issues breathing, I knew something was wrong. She calmed down but had a constant hiccup like spasm through the night. Early morning we took her in because it was an emergency. While we drove her there she gagged foam constantly and defecated a very black and dry dropping and it smelled horrible like rotten blood. Before the injection she was defecating normally with a bit of mucous but no horrible stench and no blood. We got there and I told the vets this had happened after she had the Cerenia injection but they didn't believe me they said I had taken her in too late but to me that was not true. I knew that liver complications are never good and that she had a low survival rate but Cerenia sped up her death in the most sufferable way. I researched minutes ago that Cerenia can cause complications if there is a blockage in the intestines which When I took my cat the day she got the injection she had felt a lump in her intestines and believed it was a blockage but still carried out the injection.Please if the Vet recommends a Cerenia injection please, please ask for another option or please ask the vet for all the side effects that the injection may cause and also please make sure the vet knows what your pet has before giving them the injection I cannot stress this enough Cerenia is not 100% safe as they state it is. It can be deadly depending on the condition of your pet. I'm typing this because I don't want another pet owner to have to go through this, if your pet is in delicate condition please beware of Cerenia.


----------



## Justin K Martin

My sister gave Cerenia to her poor little creature. She was suffering from loose motion. But her condition is so worse now we have an appointment with the doctor by Monday. I hope her "clarky" gets good soon.


----------



## Erin.Piper

I am SO sorry about your little pup!!! I realize your post is quite old, but to shed some light on this topic for you or anyone else wondering about this question — I read the package insert that came with my dog’s Cerenia pills. Cerenia is contraindicated (not recommended!!!) for dogs who are suffering with a bowl obstruction. It clearly states this in ALL the available literature for Cerenia. Your vet should have absolutely know this. I would be furious to know my vet gave a medication that is absolutely not appropriate & ended up causing his or her death... To all pet owners: You must advocate for your fur babies because YOU are their voice & sometimes only you will know if something doesn’t seem right. I have learned this lesson the hard way myself, so I am absolutely not judging anyone. I just know from experience that veterinarian healthcare isn’t held to as high of a standard as human care (and human healthcare can be subpar many times too). But when it comes to you AND your fur babies doctor’s visits: 
Listen to your intuition. Question everything. Then question again. Triple check instructions. Google everything to check contraindications, dosages, & side effects for all recommended tests, procedures, & drugs...You might be a pain in ass to the healthcare workers, but you & your dog will benefit, you’ll be safer, have peace of mind, & the workers will be kept on their toes.


----------



## Erin.Piper

Rick522 said:


> 30 minutes ago today September 7th 2019 I had to put my 12 year old cat Frosty down. She had trouble with her liver, the Vet couldn't figure out what was wrong with her and offered me a pancreatitis treatment which was $455 US dollars, I got her the treatment, two weeks after her medicine ran out and stopped eating, so I take her to another Vet yesterday, this time the VCA animal hospital, there they wanted to do a lot of test which would cost $700 to $800 US dollars and also told me that the other vet was wrong to have recommended her Pancreatitis treatment if he didn't know what was wrong with my cat. I couldn't afford the tests so my vet decided to give me the option of The Cerenia Injection that way my cat would've been back to eating for a few weeks until I managed to gather money for her treatment, so I said yes that'd be great I'll have some time to get my paycheck and pay her treatment. Sadly it did not go as planned, they gave her the injection and some IV fluids and we took her home this was $215 US dollars as soon as we got home, she began acting strange she went completely out of it staring of to space, not reacting to anything, not eating. I called them and said those were common symptoms and she'd be fine by morning. So I believed them, later last night when I was feeding her a bit with a syringe she began gagging it out like something was in her throat not letting her eat or drink, and I was right she began vomiting very very thick clear foamy vomit. And she quickly started having issues breathing, I knew something was wrong. She calmed down but had a constant hiccup like spasm through the night. Early morning we took her in because it was an emergency. While we drove her there she gagged foam constantly and defecated a very black and dry dropping and it smelled horrible like rotten blood. Before the injection she was defecating normally with a bit of mucous but no horrible stench and no blood. We got there and I told the vets this had happened after she had the Cerenia injection but they didn't believe me they said I had taken her in too late but to me that was not true. I knew that liver complications are never good and that she had a low survival rate but Cerenia sped up her death in the most sufferable way. I researched minutes ago that Cerenia can cause complications if there is a blockage in the intestines which When I took my cat the day she got the injection she had felt a lump in her intestines and believed it was a blockage but still carried out the injection.Please if the Vet recommends a Cerenia injection please, please ask for another option or please ask the vet for all the side effects that the injection may cause and also please make sure the vet knows what your pet has before giving them the injection I cannot stress this enough Cerenia is not 100% safe as they state it is. It can be deadly depending on the condition of your pet. I'm typing this because I don't want another pet owner to have to go through this, if your pet is in delicate condition please beware of Cerenia.


Oh no! Cerenia is contraindicated (not recommended) for animals with liver issues. It says so right in the box! I cannot imagine why your vet gave your cat Cerenia knowing this!


----------



## Kathy c

On February 6th I saw my cat straining in the litter pan several times. I thought he was constipated. I waited until the next day and still nothing in litter pan, so I took him to the vet. She took an X-ray which showed he was not constipated. While we were discussing stool softeners he start to strain again this time collapsing and throwing up a couple of times. The straining caused him to throw up. The vet gave him an enema even though X-ray showed he was not constipated and also a shot of Cerenia for nausea even though he did not throw up because of nausea. I brought him home and he refused to eat or drink. He was eating and drinking normally before vet visit. I tried all weekend to get him to drink and eat and he would not touch anything. He also was drooling excessively, pacing all over the house. Could not sit still and howling. The vet refused to believe that Cerenia had anything to do with this. When you research Cerenia online these side effects are listed. I took him on Monday to emergency vet for cardio exam which showed that everything was normal. The collapsing was from straining too hard. He also got an ultrasound which showed that he had colitis. Straining is a symptom of colitis. My vet did not recognize this. My cat was admitted to emergency hospital because he was so severely dehydrated from not eating or drinking. They put him on fluids, antibiotics for colitis, and they gave him more Cerenia. I did not know until later they gave him more Cerenia. I explained to the doctor how he stopped eating and drinking. My cat still would not eat or drink. They kept giving him a lot of fluid and Cerenia. When I found out I told them to stop. She thought he was not responding to the antibiotics and he needed steroids. She gave him steroids and within 12 hours it caused his lungs to fill up with fluids, steroids causes you to retain fluid. She was obviously giving too much iv fluid and the steroids pushed him over the edge. They tried to give a diuretic but would not work. He died of pulmonary edema. It was a horrible death. All he needed was to be sent home with antibiotics. The Cerenia shot made him so sick which lead to dehydration which lead to overdosing on fluids. None of the vets would believe Cerenia had these side effects. They have proven how incompetent they are. Even after I brought it to their attention they still refused to believe. I have read endless stories of pets having horrible reactions after taking Cerenia. This is a TOXIC drug and should never be used. My cat died 5 days after first vet visit.


----------



## Katalyst

I'll reiterate my previous comment:
As horrendous as an unexpected allergic response to a medication is, it DOES NOT make that drug dangerous, it's just extremely unfortunate. 

I am allergic to a whole bunch of things ranging from food to medication. That doesnt make those things unsafe or untested for everyone else. 
I know it's hard not to point fingers but people need to remember to look at science and statistics and not be reactive and only use emotional responses to form opinions based on a handful of sad and extremely unusual cases.


----------



## Kathy c

Katalyst said:


> I'll reiterate my previous comment:
> As horrendous as an unexpected allergic response to a medication is, it DOES NOT make that drug dangerous, it's just extremely unfortunate.
> 
> I am allergic to a whole bunch of things ranging from food to medication. That doesnt make those things unsafe or untested for everyone else.
> I know it's hard not to point fingers but people need to remember to look at science and statistics and not be reactive and only use emotional responses to form opinions based on a handful of sad and extremely unusual cases.


What I experienced was not an allergic reaction. The drug causes loss of appetite. It is stated as a side effect. This is not an allergic reaction. The vets should have been educated enough to know this. Not a coincidence my cat stops eating when given a drug that causes loss of appetite. Not a coincidence so many others have experienced the same.


----------



## Xokia

JMO but there is an issue with this drug. We have used it before on a 120lb Rottweiler who had cancer and no problem at all. 160mg dose so feel we have a good mixed review of this drug.

his son is also 120lb Rottweiler and we see bad side affects on 120mg dose. Non stop drooling, lack of any kind of appetite, lethargy. He stares off into nothing as if his brain isn’t there. He has been shacking as if he is cold. We will not be using this drug again with this dog.


----------



## [email protected]

Laupalomares said:


> Oh please if you see this post...this is exactly the same reaction my dear cat is having today. Paralysis in back legs starting 30 minutes after oral Cerenia; now practically non-responsive; blank stare in her eyes. Had two brief seizures during the night. It's been 24 hours & she has not really improved at the emergency vet. She can't maintain her body temperature. So terrible. A couple of times I'm told she's been able to get up for awhile & then goes back into this stupor. They are baffled/can't believe Cerenia could do this. Does anyone have anymore information about outcomes/treatments for pets in this situation?


This is the same thing that happened to our cat. Vet prescribes Cerenia. Within two hours of the first dose, cat is unable to stand or walk. Glossy eyed stare. Can't feed or drink by himself. Incontinent. In the hospital (with a different vet) now, comatose, and unlikely to recover.


----------



## Blacky90

Sorry to hear. What was initially wrong with him?


----------



## DaisyBluebell

So sorry to hear of people having problems with any drug for their animals, but at least by bringing it to other people's attention they can be aware of those possibilities & keep any eye out for them. My Emma is allergenic to Metacalm & last week we discovered she is severely allergic to penicillin. Thank God I had only given 2 tablets any more & vet said she could have gone into anaphylaxis but she is now ok & I and others are aware of the possibility in their own animal.


----------



## [email protected]

Blacky90 said:


> Sorry to hear. What was initially wrong with him?


 Weight loss. The vet thought his abdomen was tender and prescribed the Cerenia to manage pain, which she thought would improve appetite. One dose was all it took to turn him completely incapacitate him. He's unlikely to survive. Thanks for asking.


----------



## SydneyS1

Our Yorkie WAS a very healthy, active dog. In an attempt to be a "responsible" pet owner, we had a dental done. The vet had her on antibiotics for 2 weeks, after which she started having loose stools. They gave her more antibiotics (said the blood test indicated pancreatitis). 

She began having excessive thirst and bloating, but the vet joked about her 'having a big meal despite being told she was drinking so much. They gave her a shot of cerenia and said to begin oral tablets next morning. She began exhibiting extreme CNS reactivity to stimulus - any normal sounds of the house and her body would jerk and twitch. As it got worse, I called the vet. On the way to the vet, simply clicking the indicator light caused her to jerk, panic, and then had a seizure. She nearly died in the car but, as I sped crazily the last mile to the vet, I did chest compressions and puffed into her nose (her jaws were locked). 

Got to the vet and she questioned if it was even a seizure, even though her tongue was still purple! Argued with me about it being a reaction to the cerenia. She offered to push fluids, even though her abdomen was distended. She agreed to another blood test and it turns out all the antibiotics were the probable culprit and her intestines are leaking fluid into the abdominal wall. Started her on a heavy dose of steroid every 12 hours. 

It's 24 hours now since cerenia. She's still having absent seizures with almost any stimulus. We're just praying she comes out of it. This is all from casually jamming powerful, synthetic substances into a living being, because we're all programmed to bow to the altar of western medicine - and it amazes me that the docs never seem to think it could be the drug, it must be the animal (at one point, the vet started in on possible neurological problems for God's sake).

If she pulls through, she'll be going to a holistic vet 2 hours away from now on...


----------



## SydneyS1

UPDATE on Jazz: It's now a week since she had the injection of Cerenia, tomorrow morning will be a week since the oral dosage.

She is still easily overestimated by sounds and any excitement brings on the clenching and trembling of muscles and gag reflex, pupil dilation and sometimes panic. 

We are keeping her as quiet as possible and are looking into hemp- derived CBD oil. From all our research, time is the best remedy/hope along with the oil. The naturopathic vet (also a certified "Western Medical" doc) is naturally booked out for weeks, so we're on our own. Fingers crossed. We will be reporting the incident, for all the good it will do. Just please, spread the word. Govt agencies are notoriously poor at doing what they were created to do...it's up to the people who love animals to get the word out.


----------



## Amie Marie

CatDoll11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We took my perfectly healthy, 8 year old Bichon Frise to the vet one morning after noticing he had developed constipation and some vomiting the night before. During the day before, he was jumping through hoops and enjoying his walks as normal, playing fetch with the other dogs.
> 
> He was kept in all day to have bloods taken, an x-ray done (so had anaesthetic). They were going to do an ultrasound but he had to much gas built up.
> 
> He didn't have any abdominal swelling, his only symptoms were straining to defecate and vomiting his food.
> They noticed a blockage in his system which they managed to get some of it out manually, but gave him laxatives to pass the rest. They also saw that his prostate was slightly enlarged which wasn't helping with the constipation.
> On top of the anaesthetic and laxative, he was given Cerenia to stop his vomiting and Tardak for his prostate.
> 
> We were told to bring him back again the next morning for a check up.
> When we collected him from the vets, he was drooling and his tongue was hanging out. He was totally out of it and vomited in the waiting room. The vet looked at him and said he was fine, he's just drowsy from the anaesthetic.
> 
> Once he was home, he was still straining to defecate, began digging holes in the garden and laying in them. And had constant thick drool, tongue still hanging out and staring into space, not responding to his name. He also vomited some yellow bile that smelt of medication.
> 
> A couple of hours later, he passed out at home. Two minutes after arriving at the emergency vets, before the vet could insert the cannula, he was dead. We were told he went into a coma and died from a stroke which caused a heart attack. They tried to resuscitate him, but he threw up fluids and they went back down into his lungs suffocating him. He'd also suffered absent seizures after picking him up from the vet earlier that day, which we had never heard of before. He must have suffered from these in the vets as well which you'd assume they'd pick up on.
> 
> The vets have no idea what could have caused his death.
> 
> I don't understand how a happy, healthy, bouncy dog could all of a sudden pass away after visit to the vets. Our family and friends are totally devastated. A dog loved by everyone who met him, even those previously petrified of dogs.
> 
> We are starting to believe it might have been the Cerenia, as I have read on their website that it has not been tested on animals with gastrointestinal obstructions or those that have ingested toxins.
> 
> Has anyone else had any bad side effects after using this medication on their dogs?


----------



## Amie Marie

CatDoll11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We took my perfectly healthy, 8 year old Bichon Frise to the vet one morning after noticing he had developed constipation and some vomiting the night before. During the day before, he was jumping through hoops and enjoying his walks as normal, playing fetch with the other dogs.
> 
> He was kept in all day to have bloods taken, an x-ray done (so had anaesthetic). They were going to do an ultrasound but he had to much gas built up.
> 
> He didn't have any abdominal swelling, his only symptoms were straining to defecate and vomiting his food.
> They noticed a blockage in his system which they managed to get some of it out manually, but gave him laxatives to pass the rest. They also saw that his prostate was slightly enlarged which wasn't helping with the constipation.
> On top of the anaesthetic and laxative, he was given Cerenia to stop his vomiting and Tardak for his prostate.
> 
> We were told to bring him back again the next morning for a check up.
> When we collected him from the vets, he was drooling and his tongue was hanging out. He was totally out of it and vomited in the waiting room. The vet looked at him and said he was fine, he's just drowsy from the anaesthetic.
> 
> Once he was home, he was still straining to defecate, began digging holes in the garden and laying in them. And had constant thick drool, tongue still hanging out and staring into space, not responding to his name. He also vomited some yellow bile that smelt of medication.
> 
> A couple of hours later, he passed out at home. Two minutes after arriving at the emergency vets, before the vet could insert the cannula, he was dead. We were told he went into a coma and died from a stroke which caused a heart attack. They tried to resuscitate him, but he threw up fluids and they went back down into his lungs suffocating him. He'd also suffered absent seizures after picking him up from the vet earlier that day, which we had never heard of before. He must have suffered from these in the vets as well which you'd assume they'd pick up on.
> 
> The vets have no idea what could have caused his death.
> 
> I don't understand how a happy, healthy, bouncy dog could all of a sudden pass away after visit to the vets. Our family and friends are totally devastated. A dog loved by everyone who met him, even those previously petrified of dogs.
> 
> We are starting to believe it might have been the Cerenia, as I have read on their website that it has not been tested on animals with gastrointestinal obstructions or those that have ingested toxins.
> 
> Has anyone else had any bad side effects after using this medication on their dogs?


----------



## Amie Marie

@cat
Omg @CatDoll11 yes!!!! This happened to my pug baby last Friday! He was in great health liver kidneys etc. Thursday night he started painting really bad for hours and wouldn't stop. He threw up some yellow like liquids twice throughout the night. When I woke up for work and took him outside he was still panting and threw up again. I called my vet who was booked said take to emergency vet. I did we sat for 3hours and he actually calmed down and seemed better. He didn't throw up for hours and stopped panting. I was going to go home but thought no I'll get him checked out. He walked in the vet a happy boy. They did stomach X-ray no blockage and gave cerenia for nausea. They brought him out to the car and he was not himself at all! I thought it might be from shot tired and not himself. His eyes were bulged out and he was so out of it. We got home and he couldn't walk couldn't move! He was like a zombie it wasn't him at all! I called that stupid er vet back and they said could be side effect. It was more than that I know my baby. I called my vet in hysterics they said take to a different er vet another words that place was a butcher shop! He ended up peeing blood!!! He almost died in my arms on way to the new er vet. They grabbed him and rushed him in. This vet said she suspected he had a stroke and he was now blind! How did this happen in an hour after his shot and why dis they bring him back to me in this horrific zombie like state! Someone knows and I can't get any answers! Was it from the shot I'll never know and all bc I wasn't in there with my baby when he needed me most bc of "covid". I am so so sorry for your loss this is tragic and I'll never be the same or forgive myself bc of these monsters!


----------



## Max&Amba'sMum

Hello everyone, I have been beside myself for past 2 days now. I wish I had discovered this thread before the vet visit and before I gave the oral dose. My Husky is 11 and the vet did a physical check of spine, limbs, head and said she would give a painkiller and the cerenia as she had been having knee pain and previously slipped down the stairs. She had her painkiller injected and the cerenia injected. They gave us tablets to take home to start the next day. I asked if she was going to be okay tonight and if I should be looking for anything regarding side effects. I was told there would be nothing and she will be fine and to come back in a week if not any better. That night she didn't really do much, got to her bed and moved a little, made sure she had access to water and was by her side all night. The next day she just didn't move at all. Other than later on trying to pull herself forward with her front legs but other than that she could lay down while upright. She was panting and eventually I managed to get her to her feet as she needed a wee. She didn't make it to the garden and flopped onto the floor where a puppy pad was. She eventually wee and looked very embarrassed. I comforted her and cleaned her up and reassured her. I stayed with her offering water etc. She would take the water only. Then I gave her the cerenia tablet.... I wished I hadn't. She didn't even want to take it as she kept moving her head away. It breaks my heart that I gave it to her. She eventually got up to her bed and stayed there all night. She had water, a raw egg (that she loves) and a tiny tiny amount of home made chicken soup. She really refuses solids. She just slept, woke, looked so sad, so helpless. The next day she eventually made it to her feet but it took hours. Everytime she gets up she is so wobbly on her back end. I have to support her. We got outside her bed and she layed down but sat upright. She was panting again so I knew she needed to wee. I reassured her again that the puppy pads were there and she eventually went. Feeling very embarrassed and sad. I cleaned her up and replaced the pads under her bottom and she rested. All the time she has had access to water and soup beside her. She drinks water and I have to smear her lip with soup or she will not take it. I read online that lethargy was one of the side effects and thought that this just isn't right. I kept looking online and found this thread about cerenia. At 5pm tonight she was past the 24hours of the tablet and 48 hours past her injection. I have read that it can take 3 days to clear the system. Tomorrow I'm not sure what to do. To call the original vet and shout and moan and cry and place blame or my heart says to find a holistic vet who can help. I'm lost. I read so many of your stories tonight that this drug should be involved in a horror movie. Its horrific. I'm so sorry to those of you here that have lost you ickle loves ones. I just wished there was more warning out there to do with the side effects. I don't usually do forums but when its your furbaby what do you do. I never spoke up because I didn't know. That is the hardest part. I feel conned, lied to and my poor Amba is doing her best to recover. I hope there is some light at the end of the tunnel for all of us and we all get the answers that we all deserve. 
Much love to you all, sorry its along one and this post is old but hopefully we can get our message out there somehow for others. xxxx 
Will keep you updated on Amba.


----------



## SydneyS1

Oh, I'm so very sorry to hear about your experience! It does sound like there's room for hope? 

This stuff was never tested on animals. They're just giving it out. I'm embarrassed to admit I never really used to question the drugs the white coats gave out. More fool, me.

Update on Jazz: she has regained the weight and her stool has normalized. Her nervous system damage/issues are presumed to be permanent. She takes 25 mg of Trazodone 4x a day to keep her nervous system from just ramping out of control. The damage is such that there is a severe and exaggerated response to normal stimulus which can lead to a CNS 'storm' and seizure. She's doing...okay,.as long as she doesn't miss a dose. 

Tragic and completely preventable. All from vets acting more like mindless technicians listening to profit-seeking drug companies than the animal loving scientists they're supposed to be.

I wish you the best with your dog. Maybe print these posts out to show your vet...?


----------

